# Township ???



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

nitetime said:


> This house is on a 9' full walk out basement there is one floor drain that go to the outside wall. When I turned on my dehumidifier and ran it to the drain I had water to on my floor thinking the drain was plugged. I found the drain outside and found out there is not enough fall in the drain tile to the outside.
> 
> Why I question my footing drains is this spring I had water coming out from under my house at the walk out side of the house. The township said that code is I have to have a sump pump and a check valve (why did in not get installed if it was inspected)
> 
> I removed my sofit and found my porch roof was 2"x 6" x 12' 24" on center attached to the shingles on the house and it's 3'-12' pitch. I'm not a builder but I think that is a little week .Township said code is ice shield on porch roof. They did not put any on it. (but it's code)


I also have a 9' walk-out basement.When I built the house in 2000 I was required to install a sump crock but the pump and valve was my option,as the drain tile was installed as "gravity feed ' to point of lower elevation away from the house.

As for the water coming from under your house @ the walk out:
you should have drain tile around the perimeter of your exterior basement walls both inside and outside connected with tile run thought your footings except the exterior tile @ the walk out area because that grade should be 8" below your basement slab and the tile would serve no purpose.If you do have tile in that area it is possible the frost heaved the exterior tile and broke a fitting.With no sump you should have @ least one maybe two drain tile leads that gravity feed to a lower elevation away from the house.I ran mine from 42" below grade @ my walkout with a 1"fall per 10' until it broke the surface in the yard.Also tied the downspouts to the lead about 15 feet from the house.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

2508speed said:


> Probably a lot more people would hire home inspectors if they would assume some of the unseen problems and pay for their oversite! Don't know of any that guarantee their inspection! Your better off having a knowledgeable friend or family helping out. Show me a home inspector that guarantees his service! Another rip off! Anyone ever have their realtor recommend a home inspection company? Well, you just gave your honest realtor some more money under the table. You paid for it though.





2508speed said:


> You don't! That's why you are wasting your money on a home inspection! The realtor makes more money and the home inspector makes money! You are better off with someone you trust to recommend someone who knows a bit about building! Do you know any engineers? Trust me they are geeks! They know all the stuff. Home builder contractors hate them!


Hey 2508 - did you have a bad experience with a Realtor or what?
I've been a Realtor for 23 years and the buyers I represent are offered the option of using 2 different quality home inspectors that I recommend (because they do a good job), anyone of there choice. or none at all. I Do Not make a penny more if they go with the inspector I recommend. The home inspectors I recommend are the same ones I'd use myself if having a home I was buying inspected. I want my buyers to be completely happy and satisfied with the home they purchase through me!


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

2508speed said:


> You don't! That's why you are wasting your money on a home inspection! The realtor makes more money and the home inspector makes money! You are better off with someone you trust to recommend someone who knows a bit about building! Do you know any engineers? Trust me they are geeks! They know all the stuff. Home builder contractors hate them!


I think it is a good idea to hire a home inspector if you don't know a lot about what to look for. I have been a carpenter/contractor for 30+ years I have seen a lot of different things in my time. Yes engineers are geeks but you still need them to build a house.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Greenbush future said:


> Only a fool would think one could obtain some kind of guarantee out of a service provider that charges a small fee for an educated opinion.


And unfortunately...that would be about ninety precent of the US population...lol

Yeah, if home inspectors had to be held accountable for every piss-poor-do-it-yourselfer's home project...we wouldn't have any.

Example...my wife and I were over visiting some friends that are working on a house they are going to "flip". They found out that three walls were rotted-out on the sun porch, so they tore them out. And when they rebuilt, and I use that term loosely, they added a bunch of windows to make the room more "airy". Anyway, l'm looking the place over and...I see that there are no headers over any of the new window frames, just a 2X4 on flat...resting right on top of the windows. The window frames are actually resting on a 2X4 on flat, too. No studs or cripples in between any of the four window frames in each newly constructed wall, just windows butted up against one another. Oh, and his top and bottom plates were a single 2X4.

However, once covered up with drywall...no one will be the wiser.

I was like...wow, I feel bad for the poor sap that buys this place...lol


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

OK Nitetime

Is your "MODULAR" A true modular or a double wide trailer that some trailer dealers like to call a modular?

If it has a steel frame left under it, it is a double wide trailer that is build under a different code than a true modular. That code is no where as strict as the BOCA code that a true modular is built under. 

The basic inspection of both type of homes them selves are done at the factory. There still needs to be inspections of the setup and anything done that did not come out of the factory pre inspected.

As far as quality a doublewide is of lesser quality than a true modular.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Multibread

It's a cape cod 2 story and yellow pine main floor,floor joist no metal frame. I have a picture that the owner left of him shooting a nice 8 point buck and in the background is the house. The house has the porches on and not the garage or breezeway. The garage and breezeway look like they where built good not buy the same person that put the porches on. I can understand that people do stuff without out permits but put up a new house and then start paying taxes without a building permit just don't make sense.


----------

